# Ayot St Lawrence Church+Romantic Ruins, Hertfordshire May 2012



## abel101 (May 21, 2012)

The gf and I decided to check these ruins out, just a little explore I told her, it soon turned out to be a 5 mile walk.
Anyways it was a pleasent explore, its good to know the small town are "caring" for the remains of the church and it has tried to be fixed over the years, but still it remains a ruin, some of the gravestones remained nameless, while the metal bars stopping people entering the tower remains and some work is being done to the very top, to hopefully keep it standing.
A donations box is located as you enter the grounds.


HISTORY LESSON:
Ayot St Lawrence old church in Hertfordshire is a picturesque ruin, in the village of the same name, due to the strong dislike of the local squire. Sir Lionel Lyde hated the old building, which was visible from his home, and had it replaced in the late 18th century by a Greek revivalist church on the other side of his manor house. The old church was partly torn down for building materials and was partly ruined for 'romantic effect' in the early 19th century - this process only ending in 1999 when the Ames family donated the graveyard to the Ayot Old Church Preservation Trust. Since then the trust has used English Heritage and Heritage Lottery Fund to conserve the ruins and open the grounds. The old church dates from around 1150AD and was originally a nave and short chancel only. It was remodelled in Early English style in the mid-13th century and a small north aisle was added. A north chapel was added in the early 14th century and the chapel was extended. In turn the former north aisle wall was moved further north and continued the line of the north chapel's wall in the early 15th century. The present tower was finally added over the north aisle about 75 years later, probably in the late 15th or very early 16th century. 

I was uncertain if this was okay to post so apologies if not.




535326_10150831689538425_504988424_9574362_965295749_n by Abel History, on Flickr




582078_10150831702318425_504988424_9574389_83995689_n by Abel History, on Flickr




560285_10150831721433425_1403351952_n by Abel History, on Flickr




181315_10150831696358425_504988424_9574382_355433239_n by Abel History, on Flickr




576280_10150831714428425_504988424_9574439_208849985_n by Abel History, on Flickr




35516_10150831718173425_504988424_9574453_192969834_n by Abel History, on Flickr




35528_10150831701823425_504988424_9574386_817059735_n by Abel History, on Flickr




537695_10150831690878425_504988424_9574366_201151755_n by Abel History, on Flickr




547133_10150831696928425_504988424_9574383_1613330707_n by Abel History, on Flickr




543527_10150831708703425_504988424_9574413_928821541_n by Abel History, on Flickr




550264_10150831695073425_504988424_9574378_555522576_n by Abel History, on Flickr 




551045_10150831702968425_504988424_9574390_287623461_n by Abel History, on Flickr




579632_10150831691263425_504988424_9574367_858360379_n by Abel History, on Flickr




579338_10150831695693425_504988424_9574380_433076852_n by Abel History, on Flickr




582182_10150831711853425_504988424_9574429_1205492365_n by Abel History, on Flickr




154496_10150831710848425_504988424_9574425_2083450460_n by Abel History, on Flickr




577878_10150831717533425_504988424_9574451_937799012_n by Abel History, on Flickr




555208_10150831714928425_504988424_9574441_827719817_n by Abel History, on Flickr

Thanks for looking


----------



## flyboys90 (May 22, 2012)

These flint buildings are amazing!,thanks for sharing.


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 22, 2012)

abel101 said:


> 560285_10150831721433425_1403351952_n by Abel History, on Flickr



The remains of a staircase - I missed this when I was there. Well spotted.


----------



## abel101 (May 22, 2012)

it would be like cold christmas if they didnt block it up  I love stairs haha!


----------



## night crawler (May 22, 2012)

Love the place it has atmosphere.


----------



## abel101 (May 22, 2012)

thanks alot mate !


----------



## gushysfella (May 22, 2012)

Romantic ruins? I don't know then again I'm a man romantic is letting your Doris dunk her custard cream in your brew! But what I do know is there some grate pics there! Thanks for posting. GF


----------



## abel101 (May 22, 2012)

thanks for looking mate! haha


----------



## magmo (May 23, 2012)

Isn't that also near the Shaw house owned by NT, well worth a visit too if in tye area.


----------



## abel101 (Jun 7, 2012)

I think I may actually visit the Shaw house sometime soon 
thanks for checking out my post


----------

